# Speared My First Mahi! With Video



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

‎9/23/11 Out Spearfishing. While underway, saw a big floating piece of wood with gnarled up branches, and pulled up near it. Ton of triple tail on it, then I saw that pretty flash of gold and green at 100 miles an hour, and yelled "Mahi!"

Mike and I grabbed our gun and mask, and I decided what the hell, grab my camera too. Glad I did. 2 small Mahi zoomed by about 10 feet in front of us when we swam to the log. I tracked the front one, and he started to turn before I pulled the trigger, so I immediately lined on the second one, and with a split second of time to react, pulled the trigger.

Stone shot right through the head. Only 3 fish I have never shot that I have been wanting to, the 3 pelagics, Mahi, Tuna, and Wahoo. Now I'm proud 2 say, it's only 2 left on the list, which will involve a dive trip to the rigs one day soon.

Great day out

Here's the link to the video.

http://www.vimeo.com/29608282


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats on knocking off one of you items on the bucket list.


----------



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice shot. Did you try for any of the trippletail?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome, great video as always!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Where were y'all?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for another great vid!:thumbsup:
Approx what size was that Aj in length or lbs, I really want to bag one?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Triple tail are illegal to spear in Florida. Open in Alabama


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish. Those things are quick.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Takes a hell of a shot to stone a mahi! Good stuff!


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Jealous! All three of those are on the bucket list for me too...Been talking to a Cpt out of Venice, LA and he thinks he may be able to put me on those fish, looking for people to split the cost, if interested hit me up!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx guys! Glad you enjoyed it. I was really proud hittin it. Can't wait to get to the rigs and get tuna and wahoo


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like you were in the zone Clay and nailed it perfectly. 

Congrats!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome!!!


----------

